# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015



## ulli1958m

_Damit es nicht vergessen wird _

_*Haut hier alles rein an Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2015*_
*(* *Wenn möglich mit Bild, Längen & Gewichtangaben )

 
* *Viel Glück und einen guten Start* #6

_*Gruss
Ulli *_|wavey:


----------



## malpi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

erster! :vik:


----------



## tobi-1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute das erste mal dieses jahr los gewesen mit der feederrute, ergebnis nach zwei stunden 2-3 zaghafte zupfer und nur ein guter und klarer biss der mir eine schöne brasse mit fast 40cm gebracht hat. 
Ab donnerstag hat der angelladen wo ich immer einkaufe auch wieder maden und pinkys dann geht villt mehr als auf wurm :a


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

heute mal mit meiner kleinen Angeln gewesen und sie da wir haben was sie mehr wie ich aber egal . Köder Pinkies Angelzeit von 14 - 16 Uhr

 P.S cooler fisch freu mich auch schon wenn sie bei mir bissel grösser werden


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Moin,

gestern zum ersten mal Feedern gewesen. Wetter hat es nicht ganz einfach gemacht, Bissanzeige über die Rutenspitze war bei dem Wind quasi nicht gegeben, als sich dann aber meine Schnur gegen die Wind- und Strömungsrichtung bewegt hat, habe ich dann doch mal angehauen und diesen Brassen von knapp 50cm und ich würde schätzen zwischen 1,5 und 2 kg Gewicht (hatte keine Waage) rausgezogen.


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

gestern haben mich die Rotaugen bissel geärgert heute 22 haken dran 0.10 Vorfach und kein Rotauge da dafür dieser Karpfen denn habe ich an Land gezittert


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri an die ersten glücklichen Fänger.
Ich hoffe das das Wetter sich bald wieder bessert und ich auch wieder rauskomme.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> gestern haben mich die Rotaugen bissel geärgert heute 22 haken dran 0.10 Vorfach und kein Rotauge da dafür dieser Karpfen denn habe ich an Land gezittert



Was hast du denn als Köder dran gehabt? War es eher im tiefen oder mehr Richtung Flacher Bereich?


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich hatte einen kleinen Regenwurm aus dem garten dran. Es war die tiefste stelle im Teich .

mfg maik

 Heute nochmal geklappt aber bissel kleiner auch auf Wurm und im Tiefen .

 Aber neuer Teich


----------



## tobi-1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri euch allen #6

Ich war Heute das erstmal mit meiner neuen matchrute unterwegs gewesen, hab nen bisschen mehr als nur stunde geangelt mit maden und castern.
nach ca 30 min haben sie die fische dann auch auf dem platz eingefunden und dann kam ein vorsichtiger bis nach dem anderen.....


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri Heil allen Fängern


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

War heute auch bissel Stippen lief nicht schlecht .

 mfg


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> War heute auch bissel Stippen lief nicht schlecht .
> 
> mfg


Petri Heil!#6
Salz in meine Wunden.
Ich komme einfach nicht raus.Keine Zeit.


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

na dann gleich nochmal war gestern nochmal.

Aber leider geht heute die scheiss Arbeit wieder los pffff


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Gute Köfis....werde wohl auch demnächst wieder los etwas stippen.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> na dann gleich nochmal war gestern nochmal.
> 
> Aber leider geht heute die scheiss Arbeit wieder los pffff


auch wenn deine schei....arbeit wieder los geht|uhohetri#6lg


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute wieder am Wasser haben alle bissel geschimpft und dann gegen 15 Uhr zusammen gepackt ich wollte nicht gehen und sie da 2 schöne Giebel . 

 2 Pinkies auf 16 haken ging nix gewechselt auf 22 haken 0.08 Vorfach und nur ein Pinkie und schon hatte ich ein paar Rotaugen . Die Giebel habe ich aber dann mit paar mehr Maden am 16 Haken gefangen


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute wieder mit der Feeder unterwegs paar Plötzen und diese schönen Brassen   Ach ja und langsam kommt die Dämmerung  ;-)


----------



## NedRise

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

@LexParker

"Arbeit ist ein notwendiges Übel zwischen dem Angeln"

ist nicht von mir, habe ich mal in einer Doku über russische Eisangler, und seit da an mein Motto.

Tackle will ja auch bezahlt werden

Euch allen Petri Heil.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ohne Foto, weil nicht wirklich was geworden, aber heute beim Feedern ne schöne Brasse von 48cm und knapp 2,5kg zum zeitweisen Landgang überredet.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Darket schrieb:


> ne schöne Brasse von 48cm und knapp 2,5kg


Petri...Beim ablesen der Waage solltest du vielleicht beim nächstenmal eine Brille aufsetzen :q
1,5kg wäre schon gut bei 48cm 

#h


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Das Vieh war richtig fett, habs beim Hochnehmen auch bemerkt. Hatte neulich einen von ähnlicher Länge, sogar noch ein, zwei cm mehr, aber der war viel leichter. Wir haben nicht exakt gewogen, hatten auch keine genaue Digitalwaage, nur analog, aber nach Abzug des Keschergewichtes in dem wir gewogen haben, hatte der 2400g. Kann man ggfs. noch was abziehen, haste recht. Aber über 2kg war der sicher. Hat mich auch gewundert, ebenso, dass der im Drill an ner heavy Feeder abgegangen ist wie Schmidts Katze. Sonst haben sich die meist wie ein nasser Sack durchs Wasser kurbeln lassen.

Ich bin viel zu sehr Anfänger und wäre als solcher genauso stolz auf einen mit 1kg, als dass ich da jetzt wissentlich übertreiben würde


----------



## bream

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Petri...Beim ablesen der Waage solltest du vielleicht beim nächstenmal eine Brille aufsetzen :q
> 1,5kg wäre schon gut bei 48cm
> 
> #h



es gibt gewässer, in denen die brassen tatsächlich beachtliche größen und gewichte erreichen. meine pb-brasse müsste so um die 60-65cm und 5,5kg gewicht gehabt haben.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

65 und 5,5kg das ist ja ne "Hausnummer" #6
Hast du davon mal ein Foto gemacht?.....sieht bestimmt aus wie ein Wasserferkel |rolleyes

Die größte Brasse die hier in der Gegend in einen alten Baggersee gefangen wurde, 
war ü90 und ca 8,5kg. Habe sie leider nur auf einigen Fotos gesehen....hätte sie lieber live am Haken gehabt 

#h


----------



## Lil Torres

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Die größte Brasse die hier in der Gegend in einen alten Baggersee gefangen wurde,
> war ü90 und ca 8,5kg. Habe sie leider nur auf einigen Fotos gesehen....



kommst du an diese fotos irgendwie heran?? |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## retaks

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Beim Stippen gefangen...

erstaunlich finde ich das smilie das meine Hand bildet X(

außer dieser Muschel gab es nix


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> kommst du an diese fotos irgendwie heran?? |bigeyes|bigeyes


ich kenne den fänger leider nicht persönlich....werde dennoch versuchen ihn irgendwie ausfindig zu machen |rolleyes
ich weiß noch das der fänger erzählt hat, das er die brasse beim köfi-stippen mit der matchrute auf 2 maden gefangen hat....unglaublich |rolleyes #6
.....unsereins versucht wochenlang die big-brasse zufangen....ohne erfolg... denn in 2014 war bei 65cm leider schon schluss 


#h


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute 8 kleinere Rotaugen/Rotfedern und 3 Brassen. Etliche Bisse mehr gehabt, musste aber weit draußen fischen und da is das mit Mono halt nich optimal.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/12/6f9dfdfb66a38cc79390f2dee688df63.jpg


----------



## Evildust

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri Troll,

Darf man fragen wo du gefischt hast, Weiher oder Fluss und welche Futtermischung hast du genommen??? Ich frage weil ich am Sonntag meinen ersten Ansitz des Jahres angehen werde....

Danke im Vorraus

Evil:m


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Servus,

War an einem älteren Baggersee mit durchschnittlich 4m Tiefe und  recht monotoner Struktur.
Letzte Woche war ich am Main, da war tote Hose und nix ging.
Am See war zuerst eine Stelle dran, an der wir beim Überfahren mim Echolot letzte Woche noch etliche Weißfische gesehen haben. Nachdem sich aber da nach 2 Stunden nur 3 kleine Rotfedern eingefunden haben, n Stellenwechsel vollführt.

Dort waren letzte Woche 2 Kormorane zu beobachten. Tiefe: Ca. 3,70, Mittelharter Grund. Anfangs zäh, nach rund 1h kamen die Bisse aber direkt nach dem Auswerfen.
Futtermischung: Kann ich dir leider nicht mehr genau sagen, da das Reste meines letztjährigen Futters waren, die ich verbraten hab. Drin war auf jeden Fall Frolicmehl, Pelletmehl, Tigernussmehl, Hanf, übriggebliebener Karpfendip mit Knoblauch und Thunfischaroma, ne ordentliche Portion Salz und als Basis das Standartsensasfutter.

Du siehst, ich bin voll der Friedfischexperte :m


----------



## Evildust

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Danke Trollwut für deine Info......Mach mir doch nen Gefallen und zieh dir mal den Thread in der Fliessgewässerabteilung rein, habe ein Bild gepostet wo ich am Sonntag fischen gehe und hätte gerne ne Meinung dazu von dir....Thx

Evil


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Mal ne Auswahl meiner letzten Fänge. Das Feedern hat sich sehr schnell zu meiner Erfolgsstrategie überhaupt entwickelt. Wobei nicht nur, Brassen fange ich wie auf Bild 1 zu sehen selbst mit Gummifisch. War am Mittwoch in Potsdam. Habe 15 Würfe mit der Spinnrute in verschiedene Richtungen gemacht und dabei nicht weniger als 8 Brassen außen gehakt. Hab dann aufgehört, weil ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.
Bild zwei ist schon zwei Wochen alt, fette Brasse gewesen.
Gestern dann beim Feedern viele kleinere Brassen und ziemlich dicke Plötzen (25-30cm) gefangen bei tollem Wetter, geiler Angeltag.










[/url][/IMG]


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

So heute die erste Rotfeder des Jahres 2015


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Schaut gut aus .petri


----------



## bream

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> 65 und 5,5kg das ist ja ne "Hausnummer" #6
> Hast du davon mal ein Foto gemacht?.....sieht bestimmt aus wie ein Wasserferkel |rolleyes
> 
> Die größte Brasse die hier in der Gegend in einen alten Baggersee gefangen wurde,
> war ü90 und ca 8,5kg. Habe sie leider nur auf einigen Fotos gesehen....hätte sie lieber live am Haken gehabt
> 
> #h



irgendwo müsst ich sogar noch ein Foto haben. weiß es allerdings nicht genau, da die meisten bilder auf meinem alten Laptop waren, der leider den geist aufgegeben hat ::c


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Siehe dazu auch im "Live vom Wasser-Thread"
Brauch eigentlich nur noch 1-2 gute fangbilder umd den aktuellen Artikel fertig zu haben, aber der Autofokus macht mich echt fertig :c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Wenn mans klein genug stellt ist es scharf 

Vor ein paar Tagen war ich mal kurz antesten....bestes Rotauge knapp 30cm. Ist eventuell etwas dunkel, da ich es am frühen Abend fing.

Brassen gibts bei uns am Kanal erst Ende März / April so richtig...


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wenn mans klein genug stellt ist es scharf
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen war ich mal kurz antesten....bestes Rotauge knapp 30cm. Ist eventuell etwas dunkel, da ich es am frühen Abend fing.
> 
> Brassen gibts bei uns am Kanal erst Ende März / April so richtig...



Dann ist es aber klein 
Soll ja in nem Magazin gedruckt werden 

Fische auch im See. 90 der Fische sind Brassen, 9% Rotfedern und 1 % Karpfen, was ich momentan fange.

Die ersten Brassen bilden übrigens schon nen Laichausschlag aus


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Sehr früh irgendwie. Laichausschlag bei Brassen...bei uns frühstens Ende April.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



D1985 schrieb:


> Sehr früh irgendwie. Laichausschlag bei Brassen...bei uns frühstens Ende April.



Ja, hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert. Allerdings sind die meist im April schon dick am Laichen


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Gestern beim Feedern gefangen. Die größte hatte 33cm und 480g.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Darket schrieb:


> Gestern beim Feedern gefangen. Die größte hatte 33cm und 480g.




Petri!
Magst mal was genaueres dazu schreiben? Stelle, Tageszeit, etc?
Weil eigentlich will ich genau solche Fangen, bekomm aber nur die Brassen


----------



## captn-ahab

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Da würde mich die Verwertung mal interessieren.
Nur als KöFi oder gibts da gute Rezepte? Ich bin da sehr offen was Fischarten angeht


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

@Trollwut
War an der Havel, Einfahrt in ein verbreitertes Hafenbecken. Tiefe so um 2-3 Meter. Ich war gegen 10 Uhr am Wasser. Ein anderer Angler meinte er habe bis dahin nur Brassen gefangen. Hatte auch zwei, aber hauptsächlich Plötzen. Der andere dann auch. Später waren noch andere da, haben alle gut gefangen. So ungefähr bis 15 Uhr. Dann würde es deutlich weniger. Köder waren bei mir 2Maden und eine Kunstmade am 16er Haken. Die anderen haben aber auch mit Mais gefangen. Futter ein dunkles Brassenfutter mit extra Rösthanf, Salz und etwas Vanillearoma. Anfangs hab ich noch Pinkies dazu getan, war aber unnötig. Ich hätte teilweise Bisse, als ich noch dabei war die Schnur auf Spannung zu bringen.

Was die Verwertung betrifft, hab ich die gestern geschuppt und ausgenommen und werde sie heute braten und sauer einlegen. Die größten wohl auch vorher filetieren.


----------



## Schleien Jäger74

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Na Petri !!!

Schöne Strecke #6

Lass sie dir schmecken, ich brate sie nur, frisch aus der Pfanne nen Genuss mhmmmmmm lecker.

Was war die Durchschnittsgröße ?

Ich warte noch immer diesen Winter auf die ü 40 |evil:


Gruß aus Castrop#h

Marcus


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Danke dir für deine ausführliche Info!
Bei mir gabs heut nur 1 dicke Brasse
Seltsam, dass die so allein stand, aber ok


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich hab nicht gemessen. Erst zu Hause die beiden größten. Hab noch drei kleinere mitgenommen (nicht auf dem Foto) und als KöFis eingefroren, aber das waren auch alle unter 20cm. Ich würde sagen der Durchschnitt müsste bei um 25cm gelegen haben. Bis auf die eine auf dem Bild (Haken zu tief geschluckt) und die drei KöFis sind aber alle, die überschlagen unter 25 waren wieder zurück gegangen. Und eine richtig dicke (die erste an dem Tag) habe ich im Drill kurz vor der Landung verloren. Die sah geschätzt nochmal größer aus als die beiden größten, die ich erwischt hab. 

Und jetzt, nach der Zubereitung, weiß ich, dass meine nächste Anschaffung ein brauchbares Filliermesser wird...war ne Sch... Arbeit


----------



## bream

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

petri zu den schönen fischen. echt cool, was ihr so bei den temperaturen rausholt 



ulli1958m schrieb:


> 65 und 5,5kg das ist ja ne "Hausnummer" #6
> Hast du davon mal ein Foto gemacht?.....sieht bestimmt aus wie ein Wasserferkel |rolleyes
> 
> Die größte Brasse die hier in der Gegend in einen alten Baggersee gefangen wurde,
> war ü90 und ca 8,5kg. Habe sie leider nur auf einigen Fotos gesehen....hätte sie lieber live am Haken gehabt
> 
> #h



sooo ulli1958, 
hab jetzt mal in den untiefen meiner ganzen bilder gesucht und doch noch was gefunden. es ist zwar nicht die brasse, die ich meinte, aber doch ein kleiner vorgeschmack von dem, was bei uns so rum schwimmt


----------



## RXXMxrcxl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Fischst du in Australien oder warum stehen die Bilder auf dem Kopf??? :q


----------



## bream

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



ROIMarcel schrieb:


> Fischst du in Australien oder warum stehen die Bilder auf dem Kopf??? :q



das frag ich mich auch ...
bei mir aufm Laptop waren se noch richtig rum. habe sie 2x versucht hochzuladen und sogar versucht, sie bei mir aufm Laptop aufn kopf zu stellen, damit sie hier im Forum richtig rum drin sind, aber es hat alles nichts geholfen. kann ich dir also nicht sagen


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

@Bream ,schöne Platten #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hier einer von 2 Karpfen. Heute im Mittellandkanal gefangen...lecker,lecker...

War etwas unter Maß, aber der kam trotzdem nicht mehr ins Wasser...


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hier einer von 2 Karpfen. Heute im Mittellandkanal gefangen...lecker,lecker...
> 
> War etwas unter Maß, aber der kam trotzdem nicht mehr ins Wasser...



Der Übeltäter hat da doch eine eindeutige Handschrift hinterlassen #d

Bei mir gabs heute 4 Brassen, alle das selbe Format. Ich will Rotaugen und keine Brassen. Oder wenn schon Brassen, dann bitte Klopper und keine Mittelprächtigen :c


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Zielfisch:


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

na immerhin ein (kleiner) Treffer!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> na immerhin ein (kleiner) Treffer!
> Glückwunsch!



Danke. Es wird. 
Jetzt hab ich sie gefunden, morgen wird wohl die Größe (hoffentlich) noch besser #6


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Studenten - haben auch Montags Zeit zum Angeln.
Neid.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Studenten - haben auch Montags Zeit zum Angeln.
> Neid.


OT
Gefährlich wenn Studenten Zeit haben??? |kopfkrat

Mein Ex-Nachbar (seinerzeit Student) hatte auch viel Zeit..... 
ü15 Jahre hat er studiert...Heute hat er 9 Kinder ....Studium abgebrochen und angeln tut er auch nicht mehr :q

#h


----------



## fordprefect

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute gabs zwei Brassen. Mit der Feederrute komme ich einfach echt besser klar, als mit anderen Methoden.

Morgen gibts dann zwei Fischfrikadellen. Für viel mehr wirds wohl nicht reichen. Habe das erste mal versucht Brassen zu Filetieren. Ist nur ein halbes Pfund bei rausgekommen. Find ich ein bisschen Schade, aber vlt. steigt die Quote mit ein wenig Erfahrung.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hi zusammen,

 erstmal Petri an alle!


Ich will dieses Jahr endlich mal wieder Brachsen fangen.
Mal sehn, ob´s beim Feedern klappt? Bisher gabs leider nur Satzkarpfen, und die jedes mal!
Da der See aber sehr voll mit Karpfen in allen Größen ist#q, und die großen Brachsen(3-5kg) aus dem See in der Regel als Beifang von Karpfenanglern gefangen werden, werde ich dieses Jahr viel mit Pellets arbeiten. 
Und als Futter hab ich ein Futter gewählt, welches einen hohen Fischmehlanteil hat.
Ich hab gelesen, dass große Brachsen, wenn sie denn Mal bzw. oft Pellets(also Fischmehl)fressen, nur noch sehr schlecht auf das typische süße Anfutter reagieren.
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr dazu gemacht?

Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr jedenfalls mal ordentlich Pellets (3-8mm)zum Anfüttern und teils auch als Hakenköder besorgt. Mal sehn, ob damit was geht. 


Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Servus,
Würde mir anfüttern/vorfüttern komplett sparen, sonst hast du nur die karpfen am platz. Mit pellets bist du da aber richtig. Würde eine karpfenrute mit 16er pellet auslegen und it der anderen methodfeeder mit minipellet oder miniboilie betreiben. Dakannst du dann auch ein wenig zufüttern, zb mit der wurfkelle einige 16er pellets zugeben. Diese hast du im idealfall schon einige stunden vorher gewässert, damit die nicht zu lange am platz liegen.


----------



## misel1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hallo, kann auch von einem ersten guten Fang berichten.Schöne 38cm grosse Plötze am Strausberger Mühlenfliess auf Made.
Viele Grüsse Misel1


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



> Ich warte noch immer diesen Winter auf die ü 40


Ich habe mich heute angenähert. 37cm und um die 700-800 Gramm.


----------



## grummeltietze

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hi, auch ich hab endlich meinen ersten Fisch am Main gefangen. Ne Ukelei, auf eine Made


----------



## Carphunter2401

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

hier 2 brassen vom letzten we,gefangen auf meine eigenen mini boilies


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hier 2 brassen vom letzten we,gefangen auf meine eigenen mini boilies


_*Na das sind ja ein paar schöne Frühjahrsbrassen :m

Petri auch an die anderen Fischfänger #6

|wavey:
*_


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Schöne Klopper.#6


----------



## bernie

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



grummeltietze schrieb:


> Hi, auch ich hab endlich meinen ersten Fisch am Main gefangen. Ne Ukelei, auf eine Made



.. das ist das Geile am Saisonanfang: Jeder freut sich wie Bolle über jeden Fisch   

Petri an alle!


----------



## thefinish

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

kann ich bestätigen 
2 grundeln und das erste rotauge:vik:


----------



## der matti

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute angenähert. 37cm und um die 700-800 Gramm.



Schöner Fisch. Das ist doch im Potsdamer Hafen, oder ?


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Jup, da fing man die letzten Wochen wie blöde. Teilweise hatte ich nach dem Auswurf die Schnur noch nicht wieder komplett nachgespannt, da hing schon der nächste.


----------



## der matti

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ja, das ist schon Wahnsinn was sich da im Winter an Friedfisch stapelt. Ich hatte im Herbst beim twistern gefühlte 10 Brassen auf einen Barsch.


----------



## Gerald57

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Konnte heute auch erste nennenswerte Erfolge verbuchen. Uhttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/15/03626d715a1eb6b39b06bc3e30aa5559.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/15/acfc93dc1d1b64561e9cf25f6b1b79d0.jpg


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



> Ja, das ist schon Wahnsinn was sich da im Winter an Friedfisch stapelt. Ich hatte im Herbst beim twistern gefühlte 10 Brassen auf einen Barsch.


Ich hab die Stelle so für mich entdeckt. Hab von der Freundschaftsinsel (hab das "Angeln verboten"-Schild erst beim Gehen gesehen das erste mal) 15 oder 16 mal ausgeworfen und dabei nicht weniger als 8 Brassen außen gehakt. Danach hab ich gedacht, dass ich dringend mal zum Feedern hinkommen sollte. Zum Plötzenfangen ideal gerade. Alles unter 25cm ist schon eher nicht so toll. Morgen versuch ich es in Berlin an der Spree. An einer Stelle, die strukturell durchaus Ähnlichkeit mit dem Potsdamer Hafen hat. Mal sehen was da so geht, hab von guten Brassen gehört.

@Gerald
Petri zu dem Minikarpfen. Man vergisst so leicht, dass die auch mal klein anfangen, wenn man immer nur Bilder von den Monsterfischen sieht. :m


----------



## Gerald57

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

@darket danke.  Zumal es bisher  in der kalten Jahreszeit nur fingerlange Fische gab.  Da war dies doch eine deutliche Steigerung.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Bei mir gabs heute den hier...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=230832&d=1426621250


----------



## tobi-1

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri euch allen......

Bei mir ging heute trotz recht starken wind auch gut was, 
über 20 Ulkelein und 2 Rotaugen.....

und in denn letzten zwei wochen lief es auch ganz gut zwei rotaugen die an der 30 bz 35cm marke kratzen.....

und im allgemeinem lief es dieses jahr ganz gut, bin bei gut 120 fischen und 8 arten.....

und alles mit der feederrute


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Dicke Klopper.
Feedere recht ufernah, aber dennoch in der Strömung, währenddessen liegt eine Karpfenrute mit Pellets jenseits von gut und böse in der Flussmitte. Der Pellet bringt immer Fisch, die Feederrute nur Grundeln. Seit 3 Tagen sitze ich an der selben Stelle und diese "Mittenbarbe" hat mir dann mein Feederfutter auf die Matte geka***. Stehen wol auch am Feederplatz, nur wann'?


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Abend,

 mich hatte es heute mal an den Vereinssee gezogen. Bischen gefeedert.... 3 Brassen erwischt. Allerdings war es heute hart. Wurde sehr windig und vorallem kalt! Selbst mit Ski-Unterwäsche wurde es auf der Kiepe ungemütlich. Nach knappen 3h habe ich dann die Heimfahrt angetreten. Wasser hatte bei uns um die 7-8°. Also noch recht frisch!


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

heute bissel mit der Stippe unterwegs und diese schöne Schleie gefangen . hat ca  30 cm


----------



## Allround Angla

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*







Bei mir und meinen Kumpeln hab es in letzter Zeit paar schöne Karpfen
Auch wenn es keine Riesen sind 

LG


----------



## Forellenseeking

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri an alle! Da bekommt man direkt Bock aufn Sommer. Man ihr fangt alle so gut und was ist mit mir?! 5(!!) Ansitzen dieses Jahr und genau 0 Fisch. Der Kanal ist einfach mega schwer und sowas wie Brassen, Schleien, Karpfen, Giebel oder wie sie alle heißen kriegt man bei uns beim friedfischen praktisch garnicht. Ich hab letzten Sommer für Kanal-Verhältnisse richtig gut gefangen, ca. 200 Fische und was gabs? Rotaugen, Ukels und Barsche (Grundeln zähle ich natürlich mal nicht mit). Nix anderes! Nichtmal was kleines anderes. So, schlechte Laune rausgeschrieben, viel Erfolg euch Allen!
LG Jonas


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/30/d1f73930cc9087ed03c92df93d7cfdeb.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/30/7848065a5c8d6c49497af9db77c0cd72.jpg
Die beiden kann ich noch beisteuern


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir läufts derzeit noch nicht so gut. 
Bis auf die Satzkarpfen(~35-50cm) ging dieses Jahr noch nichts beim Feedern.(Haben halt leider einen sehr geringen Weißfischbestand, dafür aber sehr viele Karpfen!)
Aber an der Feederrute machen die ja bekanntlich auch Spaß!
 Mal sehn wie´s weiter geht!?

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## Eitsch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute gab es für mich 2 Döbel auf Frühstücksfleisch!

45cm und 1410 Gramm
43cm und 1200 Gramm

Schöne Tiere, zwar keine Riesen aber ein toller Fisch. 
Habe das erste mal gezielt auf Döbel geangelt und ich denke dass ich das in Zukunft öfter tun werde.


----------



## Gerald57

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Mein erster kleiner Schuppenkarpfen... http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/05/1f0892b0cd28472b5e4397b64bb4d151.jpg


----------



## Gerald57

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Moin.  Was habe ich denn hier gefangen?


----------



## Westblutossi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Schwimmt wieder #h

@Gerald, ich würd auf nen Döbel tippen


----------



## Eitsch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

@Gerald:

Sieht mir mehr nach einer Art Giebel aus. Grüße und Petri heil


----------



## Gerald57

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Danke euch beiden.  Jetzt würde ich auch sagen Giebel.  Die rückenflosse war recht lang.


----------



## Westblutossi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ist er für einen Giebel nicht etwas zu flachrückig?


----------



## Gerald57

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich weiß es leider nicht.  Aus meiner Sicht wäre die rückenflosse das wiedererkennungsmerkmal.  Wie auch immer.  Super Vormittag für mich mit 6 Schleien,  dem kleinen Schuppi,  2 Rotaugen und den 3 Giebeln. 
Petri Euch allen.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

6 Schleien, dickes petri! Darf ich mal ganz dreist fragen wie? Also Montage, Köder, Futter? Taste mich gerade an ein sehr schönes und vielversprechendes Gewässer ran, in dem es auch einen guten Schleienbestand geben soll und so lang die Schonzeit mich noch vom Spinnen abhält, würde ich gern mal versuchen eine von denen zu erwischen.

Ich war heute Vormittag auch am Wasser, viel ging nicht aber immerhin zwei schöne Rotaugen (27 und 30cm) erwischt. Hab allerdings keine Bilder, weil ich wenn ich allein bin versuche so schnell wie möglich Haken zu lösen und zu releasen (wenn ich wie heute nicht mitnehmen will), da verzögert das Foto nur unnötig.


----------



## Gerald57

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hi. Ich muss gestehen,  dass es keine Kunst war die Schleien zu fangen.  Zumal diese nur sehr klein waren,  so um 15 bis 20 cm.  Einfach mit Pose, 2 Maden auf Grund und 16er haken.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ok, mit Maden fange ich bei mir nur Rotaugen bevor auch nur eine Schleie Witterung aufgenommen hat...muss ich mir was anderes überlegen.


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich mach hier jetzt auch mal mit #h

Ich war heute am Kanal zum Köderfischangeln (Vorrat für die kommende Raubfischsaison) - nunja, diese Gute hier ist dann doch etwas zu groß für einen Köderfisch |rolleyes Aber sie ist wunderschön und hat total gut gekämpft beim Drill 

38cm hatte sie :l und gebissen hat sie ganz banal auf einem Wurm/Made-Haken-Duett


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri Schugga, absolut klasse Fisch!


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Jeep Petri auch von mir.#6
Für eine Kanalschleie recht dunkel gefärbt,könnte ein Milchner sein.


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich mach hier jetzt auch mal mit #h
> 
> Ich war heute am Kanal zum Köderfischangeln (Vorrat für die kommende Raubfischsaison) - nunja, diese Gute hier ist dann doch etwas zu groß für einen Köderfisch |rolleyes Aber sie ist wunderschön und hat total gut gekämpft beim Drill
> 
> 38cm hatte sie :l und gebissen hat sie ganz banal auf einem Wurm/Made-Haken-Duett



Petri Schugga,

schöner Fisch. Die Schleie ist einer der schönsten Fische ... finde ich....


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Danke, danke 

Ja, Robert, ist sie wirklich 

Schöne Körperform, schöne Farbe, schöne Augen, riesige, kräftige Schwanzflosse (kein Wunder, dass die so Gas geben können beim Drill) |rolleyes


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Schone Fische dabei!


ich war an Ostern auch 2 mal los. Aber das Wetter bzw. die Temp Schwankungen machen bisher noch einiges aus. Am letzten Fr. gab es nen Wildkarpfen, Güstern, Brassen und eine Karausche auf die Matchrute....


Am Sonntag nochmal am See gewesen und diesmal ging rein gar nix. Denke so nxt Wochenende gehts langsam los. Wenn das Wasser endlich ne konstante 2 stellige Temperatur hat


----------



## captn-ahab

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri Schugga!!
Das ist ne richtig schöne dicke Schleie...sowas sieht man nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Schone Fische dabei!
> 
> 
> ich war an Ostern auch 2 mal los. Aber das Wetter bzw. die Temp Schwankungen machen bisher noch einiges aus. Am letzten Fr. gab es nen Wildkarpfen, Güstern, Brassen und eine Karausche auf die Matchrute....
> 
> 
> Am Sonntag nochmal am See gewesen und diesmal ging rein gar nix. Denke so nxt Wochenende gehts langsam los. Wenn das Wasser endlich ne konstante 2 stellige Temperatur hat



Freu mich auch schon. Ab Donnerstag laut Vorhersage knapp 20 Grad, da wird das am Samstag hoffentlich schon Auswirkungen haben und die Fische hungrig machen.


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich bin Samstag auch schon wieder verplant für einen Ansitz 
Ich freu mich jetzt schon tierisch drauf!


----------



## Riesenangler

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri. Schönes Tier.  Hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen? Du bist für den Ansitz am Samstag total verplant, oder hast du den Samstag für den Ansitz verplant.  
Ich sehe bei sowas fast immer die Doppeldeutigkeit der Aussage.  
Wie dem auch immer sei, viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

*Ich habe den Samstag für den Ansitz verplant


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute gabs auch eine kleine Schönheit....:q
Karausche ca 15 cm..
Die hatte sich den Tauwurm ein verleibt.


----------



## spezi.aale

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hay.

Hier gibt es ja noch gar nichts von mir. |rolleyes

Von gestern abend, tolle Köderfische... 
Nein, spaß bei seite die Fische sind einem Kollegen versprochen zum räuchern!

Alande: 3 auf einen Streich, die größte mit rund 60 cm und 6 pfund.


Grüße euer spezi.aale :m


----------



## YamahaR6

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

War gestern auch das erste mal Feedern und auch das erste mal überhaupt auf Friedfisch....

Fazit: Super erholsam gewesen und das Wetter war Top!

Und sogar gefangen hab ich
Nämlich eine schnuggelige Elritze....Immerhin:g
Übrigens auch mein erster Fisch aus freier Wildbahn.
War zwar kein spektakulärer Drill aber was solls, hab mich trotzdem gefreut!

Vll probier ich morgen noch mal an der Sieg weiss nur noch nicht wo.....
Platzwahl fällt mir als Anfänger doch irgendwie noch sehr schwer.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri, Fisch ist erstmal Fisch.
Und das mit der Platzwahl kenne ich gut, tröste Dich. Ich bin auch erst seit Anfang diesen Jahres auf Friedfisch unterwegs. Hab bei meinem ersten Versuch mit mehr Glück als Verstand einen dicken Brassen von 50cm gefangen, danach aber auch oft mal nix. Aber mittlerweile, 10-12 Angeltage später kann ich sagen, dass ich beim Feedern kaum mal als Schneider nach HAuse gehe. Und das obwohl ich echt relativ viele verschiedene Gewässer ausprobiert habe. Von daher: Berharrlichkeit zahlt sich aus.


----------



## YamahaR6

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Der Haken bei mir ist, ich angele zu90% alleine.
Mich klärt keiner über Fehler auf oder gibt mir mal Paar Tips.
Ist schon relativ schwer alles selbst rauszufinden#q
Aber umso mehr freut mich jeder Fisch:m


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Vielleicht findest Du hier übers Board mal jemanden, mit dem zusammen ansitzen gehen kannst #6


----------



## YamahaR6

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Würd mich jedenfalls freuen


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Von der Postleitzahl würde ich sagen, kommen wir da nicht zusammen. Wär aber selbst dann hilfreich, wenn so jemand auch kein Pro ist. Ich zieh immer mit nen paar Jungs los, die ich in meinem Kurs kennen gelernt habe und wir lernen zusammen. Immer wenn jemand etwas erfolgreich ausprobiert, machen es sofort alle nach :q


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Darket schrieb:


> Immer wenn jemand etwas erfolgreich ausprobiert, machen es sofort alle nach :q



Genau deshalb würdest du von einem Pro auch nicht wirklich etwas erfahren.:q
Kleinkram ,Grundsätzlichkeiten ja aber richtig tief
aus der Trickkiste #d


----------



## SchmidiKingcarper

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich war heute an einem See in Ungarn Grundangeln.Traumhaftes Wetter Sag ich euch.Wie das Wetter so das Ergebnis 8 Carps bis zu 2 Kilo,10 Giebel wo der grösste 900 gramm auf die Wage brachte.Als Köder benutzte ich grünen Anismais,Maden und Pop ups. Als grundfutter benutzte ich eins mit erdbeergeschmack.Auf Erdbeer stehen die Fische zur zeit irgendwie.Die Krönung des Angeltages war Dan eine Hausgemachte Ungarische Fischsuppe mit selbstgefangenem Karpfen von Gestern drin ein wahrer Genuss ungarischer Küche.Jetzt zum Abend gabs den gebratenen 900 Gramm Giebel das ist meine Empfehlung an die deutsche Küche wo Weissfische noch nicht so angekommen sind.Das Fleisch zarter als Forelle,wenig Gräten und auch sonst ein Genuss.Bin relativ neu hier deswegen weiss ich noch nicht wie man übers Handy Bilder hochladen Kann.


Probier Giebelangelei die beissen bestimmt


Und dann Petri


----------



## SchmidiKingcarper

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

SChEiše falsche forumseite sorry an alle die das darüber lesen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Also bei mir läufts gerade sowas von besch...heute am flachen Weiher gewesen und dachte nach den letzten warmen Tagen müsste gut was gehn, aber nur einen Giebel gefangen #q


----------



## Gerald57

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Dito. Heute war es super warm,  Regen im Anmarsch und ich dachte. 
,  da muss was gehen,  aber nur ein Rotauge...


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Zieht sich durch, heute in vier Stunden nicht ein Zupfer an zwei Ruten. Vor nicht mal einer Woche noch an gleicher Stelle ganz gut gefangen. Heute mit besserem Futter und besseren Ködern so gar nix. Hatte mir von den hohen Temperaturen auch mehr versprochen.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Waren heute zu 2. am Main in Hessen feedern. Bis auf die obligatorischen 10 Grundeln haben wir 1 ! Rotauge gefangen. Und das bei über 4 h feedern .....


----------



## YamahaR6

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ging mir gestern ähnlich beim Feedern an der oberen Sieg, nur hatte ich keine Grundeln


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Wir hatten gestern auch absolut kein Glück.
Start war beim schönsten Sonnenschein und dann ging es los mit Wind, der letztlich Regen(schauer) mitbrachte...
Nach 3 Stunden haben wir dann wieder eingepackt.


----------



## Dirtjumper

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Sche.... Wind hat mich auch nach 2 Grundeln Heim geschickt.
Angelt hier jemand zwischen kostheim und Rüsselsheim?


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hatte am Freitag mal an der Alster ein paar Maden gebadet.
 2 Alande bis 30 cm, 3 Brassen bis 45 cm, 5 Rotaugen bis 35 cm.
 Beim schönen Wetter natürlich einiges an Paddelbooten unterwegs, die einem gerne mal über'n Futterplatz fahren.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Wobei kurz nach dem Regen so ziemlich ne super Beißzeit ist...:m


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Waren heute zu 2. am Main in Hessen feedern. Bis auf die obligatorischen 10 Grundeln haben wir 1 ! Rotauge gefangen. Und das bei über 4 h feedern .....



Die werden am Laichen sein.
Hatten vor rund 2-3 Wochen noch recht gute Fänge, wär das Wetter konstant geblieben wären die schon wieder fertig.
Wasserstand ging durch die Unwetter aber nochmal gut hoch, weißt du ja, das wird denen das Laichen erstmal verhagelt haben. Denk so in 1-2 Wochen sind die fertig


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Gestern an einem kleinen und flachen Bach 5 Döbel + Aland bis 30cm erwischt. Dazu konnte ich noch einige Fische bis ca. 35cm (ungefähr Endgröße da) sehen. Haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Vom DEK zurück und es war ein schöner sonniger wenn auch z. T. windiger Nachmittag

...an der Feeder.. 1 Grundel und ein kleine 25ziger Brasse

An der Bolo war es einfach besser.
Erst angefüttert...dann aufgebaut....Feederrute raus....eine geraucht....Bolo aufgebaut....gelotet und nach 15min der erste Biss....eine fette Brasse von knapp 60cm (Bild 1) .....es folgten noch 2 Punker und 7, 8 Rotaugen bis 25cm

Kurz vorm einpacken schwamm dann die Pose  ganz langsam gegen die Strömung ohne abzutauchen....Anschlag ...ein knapp 45cm Spiegelkarpfen  (Bild 2) am 0,12 Vorfach mit einen 16er Haken

  |wavey:


----------



## Eitsch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute Döbel PB mit 55cm und 2.460 Gramm.


----------



## MarcusS.

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hi hier mein neue PB Rotfeder mit 36 cm. [emoji1]


----------



## spezi.aale

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri zu eueren Fängen. 

Ich war Gestern auch mal mein köfi vorrat aufstocken...

ca. 300 fische sind es geworden in 3 stunden, 
Karauschen sowie Rrotfedern.
Die karauschen durften wieder schwimmen, 
um die 40 köfi´s habe ich mitgenommen, 
denn rest ein anderer Angelkollege. 

Grüße euer spezi.aale


----------



## YamahaR6

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

War am Wochenende in Herford am Feedern.Undzwar dort wo die Aa und die Werre aufeinander stoßen.Habe meine 2 Neffen und meine Nichte mitgenommen...Naja und wer schon mal mit Kleinkindern angeln war, der kann sich vorstellen wie Fischarm der Tag wird wenn man vor den eigenen Füßen fischt....Die Enttäuschung der Kids war natürlich groß!
Also beschloss ich mit dem ältesten zu einer günstigeren Zeit wieder zu kommen, um eine Stelle10m weiter aufwärts zu befischen.Also ein klein wenig angefüttert und nach 3Stunden wieder ab dahin...
Und dort bat sich mir dann ein Spektakel das ich so noch nicht gesehen habe:
ÜBERALL springende Fische, mindestens ein mal die Minute sah man es irgendwo plätschern!Also die feeder und ne treibende Pose dran, ein Fehlbiss und das wars dann auch....Aber spannend wars:q:q:q


----------



## Lennart83

Ich habe heute bei einem kurzen Wurm&Pose Allroundansitz meinen ersten Friedfisch überhaupt gefangen, einen 60cm Spiegelkarpfen! War ein toller drill an der leichten Rute, da ist ein mittlerer Zander/Hecht ja nix gegen! Gefangen an einer Pilotkugelmontage mit Dendrobena am 8er Forellenhaken mit 0,25er Hauptschnur und 0,22er Vorfach. Ort war ein eine Bucht am Südufer eines Teiches wo der Wind und die Abendsonne drauf stand. Nur schnell im Kescher gemessen und wieder rein. Tolles Erlebnis!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

2 Döbel auf Made an Futterkorbmontage,einer 43cm,der andere 47cm.Guter Tag.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Auf Method am Main


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

38er Döbel und Herr Krebs.


----------



## arnichris

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hallo liebe Friedfisch-Profis! Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an euch... 
Ich fische seit einigen Jahren an Inn und Salzach (vergleichbar mit Main, Rhein etc. - nur leider anscheinend nicht vom Fischaufkommen). 

Seit geraumer Zeit fange ich keine Brassen und Rotaugen mehr - woran könnte das liegen? Bin eher Allround-Fischer entweder mit Futterkorb oder mit 80-100 Gramm Durchlaufblei, Wirbel und 4-10er Haken mit Maden, Dendros, Mais oder kleine Boilies und Frolic. Bisserkennung per Aalklöckchen und natürlich beobachten der Rutenspitze - aber nix, nada 

Was mache ich falsch? Früher waren auch immer mal richtig große Brassen oder hartnäckige Rotaugen Beifang beim Forellen-Angeln.

Vielen Dank schonmal !


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Könnte ggf daran liegen, dass die Weissfische gerade am Laichen sind


----------



## arnichris

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

@Fr33 - sorry, ist aber zu nahezu jeder Jahreszeit


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Oh ich bin von ausgegangen du sprichst aktuell von Fängen....


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hatten an der Stelle noch wesentlich mehr Fischaktivität. Ein Rotauge, eine Brasse. Von dem, was da platscht und steigt müssten es eher 10 Rotaugen und 20 Brassen sein.
Muss ich demnächst nochmal anders probiern


----------



## Eitsch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute war nichts...

Obwohl, Wetter, Luftdruck und Wind hier tagelang konstant war, ging absolut nichts.
Weder auf irgendwelche Friedfische, noch auf Karpfen..

Tja manchmal könnte man auch Zauberbohnen an den Haken machen, aber trotzdem nichts fangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hat den ganzen Tag gezuppelt,wieder einen Döbel verhaftet und paar Brassen,worüber Hund natürlich mehr als zufrieden ist. |supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Heute war nichts...
> 
> Obwohl, Wetter, Luftdruck und Wind hier tagelang konstant war, ging absolut nichts.
> Weder auf irgendwelche Friedfische, noch auf Karpfen..
> 
> Tja manchmal könnte man auch Zauberbohnen an den Haken machen, aber trotzdem nichts fangen.


 
 An welchem Gewässer warst denn heute ?
 Werde morgen mal an der Dove-Elbe ein paar Würmchen baden. Mal gucken....


----------



## ODS-homer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Heute war nichts...


so unterschiedlich sind die gewässer - ich war heute in der prallen mittagssonne kurz mal ne runde ergebnisoffen feedern mit 2 maden am haken und hatte nach ner halben stunde zwei karpfen; der erste hat schon gezuppelt, während ich noch meinen krempel vom montagebasteln wegsortiert habe#6


----------



## Eitsch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri an alle die etwas gefangen haben!

@ HeinBlöd: Ich angle hauptsächlich an unbekannten Kleinstgewässern mit weniger als 2 ha Fläche. Finde das überschaubarer und schöner. 
Aber auf jeden Schneidertag, folgt wieder ein unglaublicher Angeltag. :m


@Fantastic Fishing: Du isst Döbel???|bigeyes (Kein Vorwurf)


----------



## Trollhorn

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Petri an alle die etwas gefangen haben!
> 
> @ HeinBlöd: Ich angle hauptsächlich an unbekannten Kleinstgewässern mit weniger als 2 ha Fläche. Finde das überschaubarer und schöner.
> Aber auf jeden Schneidertag, folgt wieder ein unglaublicher Angeltag. :m
> 
> 
> @Fantastic Fishing: Du isst Döbel???|bigeyes (Kein Vorwurf)



Für mich ist der Döbel auch ein hervorragender Speisefisch. Man muß halt mit den Gräten klarkommen...aber bei Exemplaren ab 50cm geht das schon. Meine Frau angelt sogar extra gezielt auf Döbel da ihr der am besten schmeckt. #6


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

War am Sonntag an einer dänischen Au ne Runde feedern, die Ausbeute war durchaus in Ordnung #6. Zwar ließen die großen Aländer und dicken Brassen auf sich warten, doch dafür fanden reichlich Rotaugen und zum Teil richtig schöne Güstern den Weg in den Setzkescher. #6

Vorgestern in nem anderen Gewässer merkwürdiger Weise ne Nullnummer, scheinen wohl langsam am Laichen zu sein, anders kann ich mir die Flaute nicht erklären#c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Eitsch schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing: Du isst Döbel???|bigeyes (Kein Vorwurf)



Mein Hund und ich,wir lieben Fisch.Das Märchen,das diese Fische nicht schmecken sollen haben wir nie geglaubt.Es ist halt mehr Fingerfood,mir macht das aber weniger aus.

Das selbe Gilt für Brassen,moment,eigtl. für alle Fische. :q


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Petri an alle die etwas gefangen haben!
> 
> @ HeinBlöd: Ich angle hauptsächlich an unbekannten Kleinstgewässern mit weniger als 2 ha Fläche. Finde das überschaubarer und schöner.
> Aber auf jeden Schneidertag, folgt wieder ein unglaublicher Angeltag. :m



Moin Eitsch,

danke für die Info. War halt neugierig.

Ich war heute an der Dove-Elbe.
Erste Stunde war etwas schleppend, bis Platz von den Fischen angenommen wurde, aber dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag.

Habe irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen.
Lustige Palette mit Brassen / Rotauge / Güster und sogar 3-4 vorwitzige Ukelei.
Aber bei 40 cm Länge ( Brassen ) war Schluß. Kein Klodeckel dazwischen. #c
Hatte nebenbei noch eine Grundrute an einer für mich aalig aussehenden Stelle platziert; aber nichts mit Schlänglern. #t

 Wünsche allen ein schönes WE mit ordentlich Petri.


----------



## LexParker2703

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Wollte nun langsam mal von meinen pinkies und Maden weg habe mal mit Boilies probiert von Balzer und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Eigentlich wollte ich ne Schleie, aber besser als nichts...


----------



## Chris1711

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Moin,

bin eigentlich Raubfisch Angler. Nun habe ich mir die Zeit mit den Friedfischen überbrückt. Zielfisch war eigentlich Karpfen aber Fisch ist Fisch. Konnte eine 66 cm Brasse fangen! Nun zu meiner Frage, ist die schon als groß zu bezeichnen oder ist da noch Luft nach oben? Für mein Empfinden war die schon riesig für eine Brasse


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



> Nun zu meiner Frage, ist die schon als groß zu bezeichnen oder ist da noch Luft nach oben? Für mein Empfinden war die schon riesig für eine Brasse


Ist sie, petri!


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin eigentlich Raubfisch Angler. Nun habe ich mir die Zeit mit den Friedfischen überbrückt. Zielfisch war eigentlich Karpfen aber Fisch ist Fisch. Konnte eine 66 cm Brasse fangen! Nun zu meiner Frage, ist die schon als groß zu bezeichnen oder ist da noch Luft nach oben? Für mein Empfinden war die schon riesig für eine Brasse



Ist schon eine ziemliche Klamotte #6 Petri !

Hier mal ein paar Benchmarks :

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/8-brassen_brachse.html

War noch nicht Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Jochen82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich wollte euch auch mal meinen besten fang vom wochenende platzieren. Gefangen in unserem vereins gewässer in der nähe von Aachen. Die Karausche hatte knapp 48cm


----------



## Grizzl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

ker wat hat die ne plauze!


----------



## Jochen82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Grizzl schrieb:


> ker wat hat die ne plauze!



Das hab ich auch gedacht grizzl darum auch direkt ein foto gemacht was ich sonst nicht tue um die zeit an land dem fisch so kurz wie möglich zu gestalten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Beachtlich, der Klodeckel und der Bauernkrapfen...#6


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Nun zu meiner Frage, ist die schon als groß zu bezeichnen oder ist da noch Luft nach oben? Für mein Empfinden war die schon riesig für eine Brasse



Da ist noch Luft nach oben,etwa 20 -25 cm :q

Obwohl deine schon gut ist  #6


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Wo kommen denn solche Brocken vor? Wenn ich hier in Berlin mal jemandem erzähle, dass ich mittlerweile öfter mal (zuletzt heute Nachmittag :q ) Bleie von 50cm um die 2kg gefangen habe, bekomme ich selbst von alt eingesessenen Anglern ein anerkennendes Nicken und die Aussage, sie hätten noch nie einen ü60 gesehen.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Darket schrieb:


> Wo kommen denn solche Brocken vor? Wenn ich hier in Berlin mal jemandem erzähle, dass ich mittlerweile öfter mal (zuletzt heute Nachmittag :q ) Bleie von 50cm um die 2kg gefangen habe, bekomme ich selbst von alt eingesessenen Anglern ein anerkennendes Nicken und die Aussage, sie hätten noch nie einen ü60 gesehen.


..ich denke die erste Adresse ist der Ismaninger Speichersee etwas nördlich von München |rolleyes
Aber im Großraum Berlin, Potsdam und Brandenburg sind doch so schöne viel versprechende Gewässer...Beispiel Brandenburg....im Silokanal/Havel werden nicht selten ü40 Rotaugen gefangen....da müßten doch fette Brassen ü75 auch vorkommen?? |kopfkrat
Was sagt den unser Kollege aus _*Wusterwitz*_ #h
....der iss näher am Angelparadies....ü75 möglich? 

|wavey:


----------



## Trollhorn

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Bei uns an der Saale sind 70cm+ Brassen auch nicht selten. Aber 60cm+ kann man denke ich ohne Probleme schon als groß bezeichnen.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



> Aber im Großraum Berlin, Potsdam und Brandenburg sind doch so schöne viel versprechende Gewässer...Beispiel Brandenburg....im Silokanal/Havel werden nicht selten ü40 Rotaugen gefangen....da müßten doch fette Brassen ü75 auch vorkommen??


Gibts, ich teste mich munter durch |supergri Vielleicht spreche ich auch nur mit den falschen Leuten, Brassen - auch gute - gibts hier reichlich. Ich habe deutlich mehr über 45cm und 1kg+ gefangen als darunter. Und das ohne gezielt auf die dicken zu gehen, also auf zwei Maden am 16er Haken und so. Ist auch nicht so, dass ich erwarten würde die ganz dicken Brocken zu fangen, so vermessen bin ich nicht. Ich treffe nur immer Leute, die einen 50er Blei für eine sehr gut und alles darüber für ziemlich außergewöhnlich halten.


----------



## Jochen82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute diese schöne Schleie am Haken gehabt. War froh als ich sie raus hatte, die hat richtig Party gemacht beim Drill #a


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Jochen82 schrieb:


> Heute diese schöne Schleie am Haken gehabt. War froh als ich sie raus hatte, die hat richtig Party gemacht beim Drill #a


Das ist keine Schleie,ich würde sagen das es ein Giebel oder Karausche ist.lg#h


----------



## felixR

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Wenn das ne Schleie ist dann fress ich nen Besen.


----------



## Jochen82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

******** sorry falsches bild. Habt recht war ne karausche#q #q #q


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

*Lach alles wird gut.*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

40er Schleie,38er Döbel.Schöner Tag.

Kleiner Kumpel (14 Jahre) kam heute freudestrahlend auf mich zu und hat den ersten Hecht dieser Saison gefangen.Beim Hechtanangeln im Pflegegewässer.

Ich ließ mir die Fotos natürlich zeigen...nun ja,1,06 Meter.Schöner Einstieg,da soll mal einer sagen die kleinen Jungs quasseln nur. :vik:


----------



## Trollhorn

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 40er Schleie,38er Döbel.Schöner Tag.
> 
> Kleiner Kumpel (14 Jahre) kam heute freudestrahlend auf mich zu und hat den ersten Hecht dieser Saison gefangen.Beim Hechtanangeln im Pflegegewässer.
> 
> Ich ließ mir die Fotos natürlich zeigen...nun ja,1,06 Meter.Schöner Einstieg,da soll mal einer sagen die kleinen Jungs quasseln nur. :vik:



Petri Heil und guten Appetit!

Auch wenn er auf dem Foto keine Schuppen mehr zum Auszählen hat würde ich den unteren Fisch als Aland bestimmen - aufgrund der eingekerbten Afterflosse.

Schmecken aber beide gut. #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Petri Heil und guten Appetit!
> 
> Auch wenn er auf dem Foto keine Schuppen mehr zum Auszählen hat würde ich den unteren Fisch als Aland bestimmen - aufgrund der eingekerbten Afterflosse.
> 
> Schmecken aber beide gut. #h



Äh.

Ich hab weder mit Döbel,noch Aland meine Erfahrung gemacht.Ich kann beim nächsten mal genauere Bilder machen,die gehen mir seit Tagen in guten Zahlen ans Band.Immer um die 40cm.

Alles keine tollen Fotos,aber alleine macht sich das auch Doof.Auch Aland?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Upps,da ging was schief.Hier noch paar Bilder der genannten Sorte.


----------



## KleinerWaller

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hi #h

Petri zu den Fängen, echt schöne Schleie!

Auch bei mir und bei meiner Schwester startet dieses Jahr besser als das vergangene.

In den letzten 2 Wochen jeweils an einem Ansitz konnte ich unteranderem Karpfen fangen. Einen großen Fisch, habe ich leider verloren. Trotzdem echt klasse |supergri






Meine Schwester hatte genauso Erfolg #6|supergri






Petri und einen schönen Sonntag! :l

KleinerWaller


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Tolle Bilder,schöne Fische. #6


----------



## Trollhorn

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Äh.
> 
> Ich hab weder mit Döbel,noch Aland meine Erfahrung gemacht.Ich kann beim nächsten mal genauere Bilder machen,die gehen mir seit Tagen in guten Zahlen ans Band.Immer um die 40cm.
> 
> Alles keine tollen Fotos,aber alleine macht sich das auch Doof.Auch Aland?



Hallo,

ja auch das ist ein Aland. Hat ca. 60 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie. Beim Döbel wären es nur 40-45 Schuppen.

Petri Heil


----------



## mrmayo

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Eigentlich wollte ich Aale fangen,heraus kam dieser hübsche Beifang


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Der Pächter unterhalb unseres Streckenabschnitts hat wohl K3 gesetzt. Natürlich hatten wir dann die Schlümpfe allesamt am Platz. Auf der Karpfenrute ging insgesamt wenig, nur 2 oder 3 Fische, die anderen rund 15 Stück liefen alle auf der Methodfeederute ab. Eine Hand voll größerer war aber auch dabei. Wie dieser Fettsack von Schuppi. Ein paar knapp unter 60er Brassen warn auch dabei sowie ein rund 50er Döbel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Wie immer Döbel...Aber diesmal war mein Hund der Held des Tages.Meine Pose mit Köfi ist dank meiner geistigen Umnachtung in einen Baum gedriftet der unter Wasser liegt,ich hatte die Stelle einfach mal ausgeklammert.

Natürlich musste es so kommen,Abriss.Die Pose trieb schön durch den See.Aber mein Hund,der Held des Tages erspähte sie und gab sich keine blöße das Teil an Land zu bringen.Mit einem Satz rein ins Wasser und in Baywatch-Manier mit der Pose im Maul ans Ufer zurück.Pose Heil,Hund mit Leckerlie überflutet,Angler glücklich.

Hier noch der Döbel und ein Versuch meines Hundes mir die Beute streitig zu machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Sicher das es kein Aland ist?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



D1985 schrieb:


> Sicher das es kein Aland ist?



Döland.

Er hatte rote Flossen und eine rieeeeeeeeesen Futterluke.Habs jetzt einfach mal daran fest gemacht.


----------



## fischerking1986

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich war mal erfolgreich


----------



## Trollhorn

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Döland.
> 
> Er hatte rote Flossen und eine rieeeeeeeeesen Futterluke.Habs jetzt einfach mal daran fest gemacht.




Ist wieder ein Aland.  #h

http://www.angelsportverein-neustaedter-see.de/index.php/doebel-aland-rapfen.html


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Ist wieder ein Aland.  #h
> 
> http://www.angelsportverein-neustaedter-see.de/index.php/doebel-aland-rapfen.html



Habs mir mal genauer angesehen und stimme zu.Ich werde das mit diesen beiden Fischarten genauer nehmen.Diese Saubande. :q

Morgen gehts wieder los,dann lande ich sicher den ein oder anderen Kandidaten.

Wenn nicht taufen wir es einfach auf Döland um,ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## franconia

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Als passionierter Raubfischangler kann ich nun tatsächlich in diesem Thread auch etwas vernünftiges beisteuern.

Beide Fische gefangen auf das bekannte Friedfisch-Spezifalfutter Gummifisch |bigeyes.

Waren zwar beide gehakt, aber meines Erachtens besteht da zumindest ein gewisses Grundinteresse von Seiten des Fisches am Köder :m.

Die Nase hat 50cm. Der unglaubliche Fette Brassen 60cm+, den schätze ich auch auf ~5kg.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

petri geile fische.lg


----------



## gerald5701

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Feedern am kleinen See 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lennart83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Eine wunderschöne 46cm Schleie auf der schwedischen Abhakmatte, gefangen mit dem Method Feeder!


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Bildhübsche Tinca Lennart; Petri #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

2 mal Aland,1x Schleie.Alles um die 40 cm.Dazu noch ein ganz besonderer Fang,ein Seebock.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hier die anderen beiden Bilder,ging beim Uploaden wohl was schief.


----------



## ODS-homer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

heute mittag wollte ich schnell mal ein paar größere köfis mit der feeder jagen...
12er haken, 2 maden, 4-5m vom ufer weg...





mal wieder voll am zieflisch vorbeigeangelt#d
4 durften mit, alle mitte 40 und um die drei pfund

schatz, es gibt schleistäbchen|supergri


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Kann auch mal was beisteuern ein kleiner Schuppi:


----------



## Forellenberti

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

@Fantastic Fishing,

was ist das denn für ein Teil;+

Rehschädel? Sieht mir fast aus wie ein Bullenschädel

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Forellenberti schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing,
> 
> was ist das denn für ein Teil;+
> 
> Rehschädel? Sieht mir fast aus wie ein Bullenschädel
> 
> Gruß Forellenberti



Keine Sorge,es war aus Holz.Bei einem See mitten in der Stadt war recht Froh das ich nichts anderes als das rausgezogen habe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute war der Start bescheiden,mehr oder weniger langweilig.Nach einigen Brassen/Rotfedern dann ein schöner 50ger Aland.

Dann die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.Es scheppert in der Wurmrute,dann folgt ein 10 Minütiger Drill.Mein Kontrahent war ein geschätzter 85 Schuppenkarpfen.

Alles soweit im Griff gehabt,Fisch schien stehend K.o.,da schlitzt mir die Sau vor den Füßen aus und macht sich davon.Ich bin bedient,wenn auch zufrieden da ich eine neue Stelle Notgedrungen beangeln durfte.

Mein eigentlicher Hotspot wurde dank guter Fänge von anderen Anglern im kollektiv belagert.Zumindest waren sie sich sicher,das ich nichts fangen würde,so der ein oder andere hämische Kommentar als man um die Ecke geschlichen kam um mit grinsen zu sagen,es wäre die falsche Stelle.

Am Ende hatten aber alle lange Gesichter.Seis drum,ich werde jetzt erst Recht an diesem See,meinem neuem Hausgewässer einen schönen Fisch landen.

Auf die langen Gesichter. #q


----------



## ODS-homer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

ich war wieder feedern....
kaum ausgeworfen hatte ich den ersten biss - ne mittlere schleie.
die ist mir aber im drill ausgebüxt, weil ich den kescher noch nicht griffbereit gelegt hatte#q, das mach ich immer erst, wenn die ruten im wasser sind, sollte ich wohl mal überarbeiten|kopfkrat...

dann ein winzigkleiner karpfen, den ich gleich im wasser wieder abhaken konnte.
dann zwei bisse versemmelt, dann funkstille - verdääächtige stille.

schnell nen 14er haken an die hechtrute und am ufer ein minirotauge erstippt, dieses über die angelstelle treiben lassen, und nach 2min den ersten hecht dieses jahr verhaftet - mit 59cm kein riese, aber immerhin.

dann weiter gefeedert, biss, großer fisch, langer drill, kurz vorm ufer war er weg.
wieder ausgeworfen, biss, großer fisch, null gegenwehr - eine fette 52er schleie.
sind die so blöd, zweimal in die gleiche falle zu tappen? der verdacht liegt nahe





|offtopic
dazu hatte ich noch die sechste fischereiaufsicht-kontrolle der saison - der verein fährt eine klare linie: _wer einen maßigen fisch zurücksetzt ist den schein los_|znaika:
naja, meine kühltruhe ist groß, der winter wird lang


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hi,

tolle tinca und Glückwunsch zum ersten Hecht der Saison.

|offtopic

Das wäre für mich ein Grund um auszutreten #d


----------



## spezi.aale

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

_Petri Heil Euch allen, 

wie gewünscht, einpaar Bilder der Tage und Wochen._

*4 Stunden auf Brassen 50 kg + *



*60`er Brassen*




*Große Güstern, Rotauge, Rotfeder*




*Döbel, Rotaugen, Rotfedern*




Immer am Ball bleiben und viel Spaß am Wasser, 
wünscht euch Euer spezi.aale


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hi Spezi.aale, was hast du denn mit den ganzen Brassen vor? Fischfrikadellen für die ganze Stadt?


----------



## Carper95

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri:m


----------



## spezi.aale

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Lagerweise? 
4 Brassen wurden mitgenommen zum Räuchern... der Rest schwimmt wieder das ist nur ein Bild des Fanges. 
Wäre wir in Spanien wären sie auf den Haken gelandet also immer ruhig Blut. 

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Carper95

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

dann nehme ich meinen kommentar zu den fischfrikadellen zurück und das mit der lagerweise auch|sagnix
ich dachte du hättest die nachm fang einfach ins gebüsch geschmissen und weitergeangelt mein fehler|evil:

Lg 

Phil


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Was ein Brummer


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Was ein Brummer



Petri! Hatte noch nie so einen großen Giebel am Haken, obwohl es die in unseren Gewässern recht häufig gibt.

 Aber immer noch weit entfernt von den Rekord-Giebeln:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Grosse-Faenge/Deutsche-Rekordliste

  Die liegen um die 3kg. |bigeyes


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Petri! Hatte noch nie so einen großen Giebel am Haken, obwohl es die in unseren Gewässern recht häufig gibt.
> 
> Aber immer noch weit entfernt von den Rekord-Giebeln:
> http://www.fischundfang.de/Grosse-Faenge/Deutsche-Rekordliste
> 
> Die liegen um die 3kg. |bigeyes



Danke dir.
Bei uns gibts kaum welche, aber wenn du welche fängst, dann immer die Größenordnung.
Gewogen hab ich ihn nicht, dürfte aber auch 2-2,5kg gehabt haben.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Wow super Fisch, dickes Petri!


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Guter Welsköder.#6


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Wow super Fisch, dickes Petri!



Danke dir!

@piranha:
Doch nicht in der Größe!

Hatte neulich nen 30er drauf hängen, aber der war mir eigentlich schon zu groß


----------



## RXXMxrcxl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich war gestern mit meiner Tochter (4 Jahre) ein paar Köderfische stippen - meine Tochter hat dabei ihre ersten Fische (vom Anhieb über den Drill bis zum Release - den Haken habe ich gelöst) gefangen. Es waren zwar nur fingerlange Rotfedern, aber trotzdem Fische...

Das war unser größter Fang...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich werde auch gleich mal los,Feederruten sind Scharf,Montagen exakt balanciert,Köder ultimativ lecker.Mal schauen ob heute genauso läuft wie die letzten Wochen.

Lg


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich werde auch gleich mal los,Feederruten sind Scharf,Montagen exakt balanciert,Köder ultimativ lecker.Mal schauen ob heute genauso läuft wie die letzten Wochen.
> 
> Lg



Dann mal viele dicke Dölande :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Keine Dölande. |evil:

Mir gehen momentan nur die kleinen Brassen an den Haken,Rotaugen und all das knuddelige Volk.Einzig eine bessere Brasse,48 cm.

In der Menge würde ich sagen siehts gut aus,aber mit der größe relativiert sich das ganze doch.Letzte Woche war noch ein 65er Schuppi bei,aber ansonsten ist eher viel klein auf klein.

Faktisch betrachtet versau ich auch noch zuviele Bisse,schlag zu Spät an,liegt aber auch daran das mein Hund gerne mal meinen Schoss belagert. |rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute das erste Mal beim Hegeangeln dabei gewesen,gegen all die harten alten Hunde in meiner Rentnergruppe sportlich angetreten.Gleich mal Platz 2,mit 17 Fischen und einem gesamten Gewicht von 2000 Gramm.

Hab mir diesbezüglich nie Gedanken gemacht,aber war schon recht interessant.Vor allem was die Geschwindigkeit angeht,man darf nur mit einer Rute fischen,den Spot mit Futter am Start halten etc etc.

Ich bin natürlich so ein kleiner Feederfetischist,dementsprechend war das ei n Nachteil,konnte aber trotzdem gut fangen bei doch sehr zaghaften Bissen.

Supi,bei Pokalangeln vom gesamten Verein nächstes Jahr greif ich dann auch voll an und hab dieses Jahr ein Ziel und eine Menge zu tun.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Moin.
Ich war am Wochenende auch wieder los.
Rausgekommen sind diese 4. 
Die große Brasse hat ne Größe von 60cm, die Schleie ist 47,5cm groß bei einem Gewicht von 1,8kg.
Die beiden kleinen Brassen hab ich nicht gemessen. Ich denke mal auch so zwischen 45 und 50cm.


----------



## geierle

Petri allen Fängern zu den tollen Fischen.  War heute auch seit langem mal wieder Angeln und zwar Feedern.  Dabei konnte ich ein paar schöne Brassen und einen kleinen Karpfen landen.  Der Karpfen hat echt Mega Spaß gemacht an dem leichten Gerät.  Ich muss dazu sagen das dies meine ersten großen Fische auf Futterkorb waren. Sonst hab's immer nur kleine Rotaugen. Daher habe ich mich umso mehr gefreut.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Super Erfolg am Futterkorb und auf die Schleie bin ich schon fast ein wenig neidisch ich renne meiner ersten tinca 2015 immer noch hinterher...


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an die div. Fänger #6

 Werde es morgen auch mal versuchen.


----------



## geierle

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Super Erfolg am Futterkorb und auf die Schleie bin ich schon fast ein wenig neidisch ich renne meiner ersten tinca 2015 immer noch hinterher...



Ich kann dich beruhigen ich renne meiner ersten Tinca überhaupt hinterher. :-D
Habe noch nie eine gefangen. :-(
Womit fängt man Schleien? Gibt's da spezielle Köder?


----------



## doc_haemmer

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



geierle schrieb:


> Womit fängt man Schleien? Gibt's da spezielle Köder?



Also ich hab meine bis jetzt immer mit Wurm gefangen


----------



## _Pipo_

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Die gängigen Naturköder gehen immer, Mais, Made, Wurm.
Wurm ist bei mir für Schleie aber auch leicht favorisiert.

Richtig hungrig werden sie aber meist erst, wenn es draußen warm wird, wobie es vorher auch nicht unmöglich ist.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



geierle schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen ich renne meiner ersten Tinca überhaupt hinterher. :-D
> Habe noch nie eine gefangen. :-(
> Womit fängt man Schleien? Gibt's da spezielle Köder?



Also, ich fange meine Tincas fast ausschließlich mit Futterspirale und Mais am Grund. Ab und an mit der Pose, wobei der Köder auf Grund liegt oder kurz darüber. Am besten noch ne Kombi mit Maden... :m


----------



## geierle

Super Leute vielen Danke für die Infos. Werde das beim nächsten mal ausprobieren und vielleicht verhafte ich ja dann ich endlich mal meine erste Tinca. Wobei ich ich beim letzten Mal glaube ich dich schon eine dran hatte aber die ist dann im Drill entkommen bzw. ausgeschlitzt oder der Haken saß nicht richtig.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Drill wie n nasser Sack. Dachte schon ich hätte ne Brasse erwischt. 2 Maden beim Feedern


----------



## zeitgeist91

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Drill wie n nasser Sack. Dachte schon ich hätte ne Brasse erwischt. 2 Maden beim Feedern



Schöner Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Angel-Kai

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Geiles Rotauge von gestern...
Beim Feedern mit 3 Maden


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Dödel


----------



## Kauli11

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Von dem Dödel sieht man ja garnichts!
Mußt du schon die Hose für aufmachen.

Entschuldigung,aber der mußte jetzt einfach sein.|wavey:


----------



## Bubblexx

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hab heute morgen auch mal was gefangen 

Auf Hartmais ( 1 1/2 Wochen in Wasser gären lassen.
Nicht abgekocht.

Der gute hatte 85 cm und 23 Pfund.


----------



## PhantomBiss

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Schöner Karpfen und auch ein schönes Bild. Petri Heil Bubblexx und herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard!


----------



## Bubblexx

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

vielen Danke


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Von dem Dödel sieht man ja garnichts!
> Mußt du schon die Hose für aufmachen.
> 
> Entschuldigung,aber der mußte jetzt einfach sein.|wavey:



Ne, dann hätte ich ja im aktuelle Aalfänge-Thread gepostet :vik:


----------



## Kauli11

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ne, dann hätte ich ja im aktuelle Aalfänge-Thread gepostet :vik:



Schnürsenkel sind außerhalb der Wertung.#h


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Die für mich geilste Fischerei überhaupt. Pirschen auf Sicht am Fluß:


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Moin.
Ich war gestern mit meiner Frau auch nochmal los.
Ergebnis sind 7 Brassen gewesen zwischen 52 und 58cm.
Zwei mussten dann mit. Die werden dann zu Fischbouletten verarbeitet.
Petri Heil.#6


----------



## all

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Habe gestern einen 30 cm Döbel beim Aalangeln gehabt


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

So, gestern Abend nach Feierabend nochmal losegewesen.
Ergebnis war nach gefühlten Tausend Brassen von bis zu knapp 60cm auch ein schöner Küchenspiegler von 50cm.


----------



## W-Lahn

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



warenandi schrieb:


> ein schöner Küchenspiegler von 50cm.



Besonders die Rückenflosse :q


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich finde jeder Fisch ist auf seine ganz eigene Art und Weise schön und freuen tu ich mich über jeden einzelnen.
Zudem hatte ich neues Grundfutter für Karpfen getestet aus Polen.
Und da ist die Freude natürlich doppelt so groß für mich dass es gleich geklappt hat.:m


----------



## Rabauk3

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

War gestern Abend mit einem Kumpel spontan auf Aal ansitzen. 
Das Ergebnis hat uns dann doch überrascht: 3 Schleien zwischen 35 und 40 Zentimeter in einem Gewässer, wo wir noch nie Schleien gefangen haben und 3 schöne Aale um die 60. Köder war bei allen Fischen der Tauwurm.
Das Schleien mit so extremer Gewalt beißen, dass es mir fast die Rute runtergeschlagen hat, hat mich schon ein wenig gewundert. Insbesondere, da ich vorher nie auch nur eine Schleie überlisten konnte :vik:


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Schleien können manchmal doch schon ganz schön rabiat sein. Macht aber einen Riesen Spaß. 
Dickes Petri jedenfalls zu den Tinca's und zu den Aalen. #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Gestern habe ich u. a. eine Rotfeder gefangen. Eigentlich nichts besonderes, aber ich fing diesen Fisch in einem Forellenbach. Ist auch meine erste Rotfeder da, sonst sind es eher Döbel und ab und zu Rotaugen...


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich hab ne große Nase


----------



## falter78

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Servus,

kann auch mal was in diese Runde beitragen. Habe nach ewigen Zeiten mal einen Ansitz an einem unserer Stillgewässer gestartet.

Zunächst hat mich dieser Kamerad überrascht, der Körper allein war bestimmt 15 cm lang und die Scheren riesig |bigeyes:









Zum Abschluss dann diese für mich erste, wunderschöne Schleie, Ü 35





Alle beide haben auf Truttas Karpfentod gebissen, habe ich hier letztens auf der Startseite ein ausgekramtes Video zu entdeckt und habe das Rezept ein bißchen abgewandelt. Hauptzutat war bei mir Couscous.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Was ne runde Tinca.
Geil! 
Dickes Petri!#6


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hab ne große Nase



An der Nase eines Mannes, erkennt man........

daß er heute Geburtstag hat.

Also Petri zur Nase und Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. |birthday:


----------



## Angler2097

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Trollwut |schild-g

:#2:#g|director:|smash:
*


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Vielen Dank!

@falter78:
Find mal raus, was das für Krebse sind. Wenn die nicht geschützt sind bei dir, nutz die unbedingt mal als Köder. N besseren "überraschungsköder" gibts gar nicht. Da steht jeder Fisch drauf!


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hammer Nase und alles Gute zum Geburtstag.:m


----------



## NomBre

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute nach 4 Stunden bin ich schon Heim gegangen.

Mein Vorrat an Friedfisch ist wieder voll.



:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Habe letztens u. a. diesen Fisch gefangen. Eigentlich habe ich keine Probleme mit Fischbestimmungen, würde auch sagen das es sich hier um einen Güster handelt...wegen dem großen Auge, Abstand zum Maul im Verhältnis zur Augengröße usw. Was mich nur stutzig macht ist, das dieser Fisch nicht die typische graue Flossenfärbung hat...auch die Bauch - und Brustflossen haben nicht unbedingt einen rötlichen Ansatz, dafür aber die Schwanzflosse.

Dieses Mal vielleicht wirklich ein Hybrid?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Nach mehreren Wochen experimentieren auf meine geliebten Alande konnte ich den Durchbruch mit dem Methodfeeder dieser Tage erreichen.

Dabei bissen die Fische nunmehr ausschließlich Nachts,auf Mais.Generell war die im Frühjahr anders,der See ist zurzeit Undankbar,umso mehr erfreulich mit einer neuen Methode,einigen Stunden,endlich den Zielfisch zu landen.

Jetzt kanns wieder richtig rund gehen.


----------



## Rabauk3

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute Morgen vor der Uni im Morgengrauen eine wunderschönen Schleie um 35 überlistet  [emoji16] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Gehe mit der Frau zum Angeln und du bist bestraft!
Ich wollte Schleien fangen.
Bei mir waren es nur Rotfedern.
Meine Frau hat sage und schreibe 9 Schleien gefangen!#q#q#q
Und das in knapp 2 Stunden.
Und Ich?!?..... Etwa 25 Rotfedern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



warenandi schrieb:


> Gehe mit der Frau zum Angeln und du bist bestraft!
> Ich wollte Schleien fangen.
> Bei mir waren es nur Rotfedern.
> Meine Frau hat sage und schreibe 9 Schleien gefangen!#q#q#q
> Und das in knapp 2 Stunden.
> Und Ich?!?..... Etwa 25 Rotfedern.



Spezialisiere dich auf Rotfeder,scheint genau dein Fisch zu sein.


----------



## falter78

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

@Rabauke: geile Schleie


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



D1985 schrieb:


> Habe letztens u. a. diesen Fisch gefangen. Eigentlich habe ich keine Probleme mit Fischbestimmungen, würde auch sagen das es sich hier um einen Güster handelt...wegen dem großen Auge, Abstand zum Maul im Verhältnis zur Augengröße usw. Was mich nur stutzig macht ist, das dieser Fisch nicht die typische graue Flossenfärbung hat...auch die Bauch - und Brustflossen haben nicht unbedingt einen rötlichen Ansatz, dafür aber die Schwanzflosse.
> 
> Dieses Mal vielleicht wirklich ein Hybrid?



Ich würde sagen kein hybrid, sondern normale Güster. bei uns fängt man haufenweise, auch alle mit der Flossenfärbung


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



warenandi schrieb:


> Gehe mit der Frau zum Angeln und du bist bestraft!
> Ich wollte Schleien fangen.
> Bei mir waren es nur Rotfedern.
> Meine Frau hat sage und schreibe 9 Schleien gefangen!#q#q#q
> Und das in knapp 2 Stunden.
> Und Ich?!?..... Etwa 25 Rotfedern.



Petri...also Deiner Frau :m


----------



## Schlebusch

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich bin heute morgen aufm Baggerloch mit dem Boot unterwegs gewesen.
Wollte ein bisschen auf Schleien und Karpfen Feedern sowie meine neue Feederkombo einweihen (Black Viper MK12/Okuma Biatfeeder 40/Matrix Carpmaster Method Sinking Mono 0.23mm).
Mit dem einweihen hat es auch schnell geklappt. Ich konnte auf 3 Maden + 1 Maiskorn am 8er Haken einen 47er Aland fangen.
Habe ihn vorher schon an meinem Futterplatz gesehen da war ihm aber ein Wurm + Maiskorn zu viel.
Der Aland hatte mich überrascht da er a) vom Boot aus deutlicher kleiner aussah, b) ich an der Stelle die ich befischt habe bisher nur Schleien und Karpfen gesehen habe, und c) ich nichts von Alanden in dem Baggerloch bisher wusste.
War eine große Überraschung für mich (vor allem die Größe) worüber ich mich sehr gefreut habe.
Leider blieb es aber bei dem Aland.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> .
> War eine große Überraschung für mich (vor allem die Größe) worüber ich mich sehr gefreut habe.
> Leider blieb es aber bei dem Aland.




Petri

Was den Aland angeht ist das eine bessere Durchschnittsgröße,also nicht so sehr selten.Die gehen öfter mal an den Haken,wenn man sie gezielt befischt.

Natürlich nur,wenn vorhanden.


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Gestern Abend nochmal los gewesen.
Mit der Frau.... #q
Ich ein paar kleine Babykarauschen und sie 4 Schleien. Die größte hatte 38cm...|bigeyes
Und heute will sie wieder los. Mich an die Wand Angeln...|gr:
Sie ist jetzt dermaßen auf den Geschmack gekommen. Ne Angel hat sie sich bestellt.
NE PINKE ANGEL!#q#q#q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

2 Stunden Methodfeedern,dem Wind getrotzt und auch belohnt.


----------



## Leihwagenmafia

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Habe am Freitag in Bonn am Rhein eine für meine Verhältnisse große Barbe (55 cm) gefangen. Zwei weitere im Drill bzw. kurz vorm Keschern verloren. 

Da ich in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal gezielt auf Barbe angele ein guter Anfang denke ich...:vik:


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Na dann mal Petri.
Barbe würde ich auch gerne mal fangen. Leider gibt es bei uns hier keine.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Barbe hätte ich auch echt gerne mal am Haken, aber gibt's hier wohl auch so gut wie gar nicht. Heute beim Feedern ein paar ganz ordentliche Brassen auf die Schuppen gelegt. Und einen stattlichen dicken Aal von um die 65. War mein erster überhaupt.  Hat gebissen gegen 17 Uhr im strahlenden Sonnenschein...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hi Freunde,

ich war vor 2 Tagen mal wieder mit dem Methodfeeder unterwegs,es lief aber bescheiden.Einige Anfasser,ein kurzer Run,wie man das eben kennt.

Dann aber...ein Run,bleibt stehen,ich beobachte und wundere mich.Nehme die Rute in die Hand und merke widerstand.Nunja,ich dachte an einen Hänger,mein Widersacher weigerte sich dann aber vehement.

Nach einem Drill von 5 Minütchen offenbarte er dann sein Gesicht,ein Hecht.

Hecht auf Hartmais. :vik:

Nach der Landung entschied ich mich ihn mitzunehmen,alleine aus Interesse was er im Magen hat.Die Größe behalte ich mal für mich,für den Ratethread,aber das Bild kann ich hier vorab schon mal zeigen,mit einem ganz tollen zweiten Räuber.


----------



## andi2406

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hi Freunde,
> 
> ich war vor 2 Tagen mal wieder mit dem Methodfeeder unterwegs,es lief aber bescheiden.Einige Anfasser,ein kurzer Run,wie man das eben kennt.
> 
> Dann aber...ein Run,bleibt stehen,ich beobachte und wundere mich.Nehme die Rute in die Hand und merke widerstand.Nunja,ich dachte an einen Hänger,mein Widersacher weigerte sich dann aber vehement.
> 
> Nach einem Drill von 5 Minütchen offenbarte er dann sein Gesicht,ein Hecht.
> 
> Hecht auf Hartmais. :vik:
> 
> Nach der Landung entschied ich mich ihn mitzunehmen,alleine aus Interesse was er im Magen hat.Die Größe behalte ich mal für mich,für den Ratethread,aber das Bild kann ich hier vorab schon mal zeigen,mit einem ganz tollen zweiten Räuber.


Was hatte der Vegetarier im Magen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



andi2406 schrieb:


> Was hatte der Vegetarier im Magen?



Der Hartmaishecht hatte einen leeren Magen,da war nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Bei mir hing heute ein Signalkrebs am Madenbündel. 
Bähh.. die Viecher mag ich überhaupt nicht, können ganz schön zwicken.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Stell dich nicht so an Franz!


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich war mal wieder zum Nachtfeedern unterwegs. 
2 Brachsen und einen Aal konnte ich von den Maden überzeugen. 






Einer meiner Mitangler, ließ es sich nicht nehmen die Brachsen zuzubereiten und mich einzuladen. War wirklich ein Genuss.


----------



## Grizzl

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petriiii und guten Hunger !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Das Essen sieht wahrhaftig gut aus.Kann man nicht Meckern,ich werds auch mal versuchen,das ganze so zuzubereiten.


----------



## kati48268

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Brassen... ok, probieren würd ich den auch (und wär vermutlich positiv überrascht).
Aber könnt ihr da unterm Weisswurstäquator euch keine Majo für den Kartoffelsalat leisten? |kopfkrat

|supergri


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



> Aber könnt ihr da unterm Weisswurstäquator euch keine Majo für den Kartoffelsalat leisten?


Ja, die Not ist groß! 

Bei einer im schwimmenden Fett gebratenen Brachse ist mir persönlich die etwas leichtere Variante des Kartoffelsalats rein geschmacklich lieber.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 2 Brachsen


Dat die da unten immer Brachsen sagen....geht überhaupt nicht #d
 ....das sind_* Brassen  

Petri #6
*_


----------



## Andal

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Brassen... ok, probieren würd ich den auch (und wär vermutlich positiv überrascht).
> Aber könnt ihr da unterm Weisswurstäquator euch keine Majo für den Kartoffelsalat leisten? |kopfkrat
> 
> |supergri



Weil die Welt rund und bunt ist, nicht so eindimensional flach wie im Münsterland und weil des a Erdäpflsalod is und kein Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Dat die da unten immer Brachsen sagen....geht überhaupt nicht #d
> ....das sind_* Brassen
> 
> Petri #6
> *_



Als Bayer muss man Brachse sagen. Mir passierts immer in den Videos, wenn ich auf hochdeutsch umschalte, dass ich dann auch Brassen sage... wenn ich mir das dann selber nochmal anschaue erschrecke ich immer, wie ich sowas überhaupt über die Lippen kriege :q 

Hier z.B.
[youtube1]a19-le3HsQ8[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a19-le3HsQ8


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> wie ich sowas überhaupt über die Lippen kriege :q
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a19-le3HsQ8


_*Geht doch #6#6#6

#h
*_


----------



## thefinish

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

oder *Platten* werden sie auch genannt


----------



## Carper95

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich bin zwar auch ein Vertreter der Bezeichnung Brassen und auch kein Feind von ihnen aber wenn ich nachts um 4 beim Karpfenangeln wegen eines Brassens bei strömendem Regen meine Montage Rausrudern muss mim Boot dann fallen mir so einige neue Namen für die ein :m


----------



## Jochen82

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Mein allererster Stör überhaupt und dann direkt 110cm gewicht kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## KleinerWaller

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Guten Abend alle zusammen :vik:

Die letzten zwei Wochen, muss ich echt sagen, waren sehr erfolgreich. Jedes mal angeln war ein unglaublicher Fisch. Wie ich schon in anderes Threads gepostet habe, waren unter anderem 2 tolle Welse dabei.

Heute aber, habe ich eine wunderschöne und dazu auch noch meine erste Schleie fangen können :l
Leider ohne Maßband schwierig zu sagen wie groß sie genau war. Da wir sie an andere Gegenstände hingehalten haben (zum Vergleich) muss sie zwischen 45cm und 50cm gehabt haben.




Freut mich immernoch total  das sind so wunderschöne Fische :k

 - schwimmt wieder

Petri und Grüßle


----------



## Jockel13883

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri zur tollen Schleie!


----------



## Brassenkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Dieser knapp 60 cm Elb-Klodeckel ging mir Freitag als Beifang beim Aalangeln an den Tauwurm. Warum beißen die eigentlich nie, wenn man sie gerade braucht (beim Hegefischen z.B. |rolleyes)?!|supergri


----------



## Lenoc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

War gestern mal gezielt auf Schleie in nem kleinen Fluss wo es welche geben sollte und ja hat sich bestätigt:l
Gab 5 Stück von 28 bis 40...einfach nur geil:k


----------



## Case

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute hab ich diesen 50cm Fisch gefangen. Sowas hatte ich noch nie, und auch nicht an unseren Gewässern gesehen. 

Case

Scheint ein Giebel zu sein.


----------



## Lennart83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Sieht für mich nach einem Monster-Giebel aus! Vgl. dazu ein deutlich kleinerer Giebel von mir.... Dein Fang könnte natürlich auch eine Karausche sein, zur genauen Bestimmung müsste man die Schuppen an der Seitenlinie zählen! Auf jeden Fall mit 50cm gut abgewachsen!


----------



## Lennart83

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Da isser....


----------



## warenandi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

@KleinerWaller
Wahnsinns Tinca. Dickes Petri.Und dein Shirt.... Genau dasselbe habe ich auch...:m

@Lenoc
Dickes Petri zur Klasse Strecke. 5 dieser größe habe ich selten.


----------



## Lucioperca17

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Case schrieb:


> Heute hab ich diesen 50cm Fisch gefangen. Sowas hatte ich noch nie, und auch nicht an unseren Gewässern gesehen.
> 
> Case
> 
> Scheint ein Giebel zu sein.



da ich das gewässer kenne würde ich zu Karausche tendieren...die gingen dort vor einigen jahren immer beim köfiangeln hin.


----------



## Case

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> da ich das gewässer kenne würde ich zu Karausche tendieren...die gingen dort vor einigen jahren immer beim köfiangeln hin.



Kann auch sein. Ich werds nie genau wissen. Aber egal, mit 50cm ist das, ob Karausche oder Giebel, schon ganz ordentlich.

Case


----------



## Mogelbaum

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich habe gestern einen wunderbaren Tag am Wasser verbracht,
war ab 12 Uhr Mittags da und wollte geziehlt ein paar dicke Brassen fangen. Es lief in letzter Zeit schlecht bei mir, es war eine "Ich muss Motivation tanken" aktion.
Ich hab mir ein süßes Futter gemischt (Paniermehl, Vanillezucker, Kokosraspeln) eine Dose Mais und ein paar zerquetschte Maden noch mit rein.
Ich habe eine Rute als Grundmontage mit einem Mais korn und einem Pop-Up Maiskorn angeboten und eine Rute mit Waggler ca 10 cm über dem Grund.
Nach ca. 1 Stunde ließen die kleinen Rotaugen und Rotfeder Bisse deutlich nach und ich sah die ersten Brassen bei mir am Futterplatz buckeln. 
Das war ein Spaß, alle 5 Minuten eine schöne spitze Rückenflosse beobachten zu können.
Der erste Biss ließ dann auch nicht lange auf sich warten und in meinen Händen landete eine nette 48cm große Brasse.
Für mein Gewässer ein starker Einstieg.
Die Bisse kamen dann Schlag auf Schlag, aber alle nur auf die Wagglermontage. Ich habe dann das Blei vorm Pop-Up auf 10 cm vom Haken entfernt, so dass ich in der gleichen Höhe gefischt habe, aber dennoch wollten die Brassen wohl nichts auftreibendes Gestern.
Ich habe dann innerhalb von 2 Stunden 8 schöne Brassen fangen dürfen alle im 40-50cm Bereich, also keine Riesen, aber an meinen leichten Ruten ein großer Spaß.
Kurz vor Schluss ist dann meine Grundmontage nochmal so richtig abgelaufen und es hing meine neue PB Brasse dran.  57cm und ein schicker Drill, haben den Tag dan perfekt beendet für mich. 
Motivation tanken pur, Spaß und Lust auf mehr hats gemacht. 
Solche Ansitze wenns ansonsten schlecht läuft kann ich nur weiter empfehlen#6

LG,
Mo


----------



## Darket

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri, bin noch auf der Jagd nach dem ü55 er Blei


----------



## captn-ahab

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ein Therad in den ich vor 3-4 Monaten nicht reingeschaut habe.....da habe ich was verpasst. 
Petri allen, vor allem die Schleien auf der vorherigen Seite sind ja genial.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Mogelbaum schrieb:


> Motivation tanken pur, Spaß und Lust auf mehr hats gemacht.
> Solche Ansitze wenns ansonsten schlecht läuft kann ich nur weiter empfehlen#6
> 
> LG,
> Mo


*Petri....so sollte es sein* #6

  ....nicht aufgeben, denn der nächste PB-Fisch schwimmt im Wasser und nicht auf dem Sofa :q:q:q

 #h


----------



## meet

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri zu den Fängen. Ich angele nie auf Brassen, weil ich nicht weiß was ich damit anstellen soll. Wie verwertet ihr die??

Danke und Grüße,

Matthias


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Räuchern ,Braten als Ganzes oder Frikadelle.#6


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ich habe 2 Abnehmer, die sie auch als 'Brassen Blau' lieben.
Wobei ich persönlich nicht dazu gehöre.


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



meet schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen. Ich angele nie auf Brassen, weil ich nicht weiß was ich damit anstellen soll. Wie verwertet ihr die??
> 
> Danke und Grüße,
> 
> Matthias



Ich habe dieses Jahr ca. 40 Brassen mit 20-25cm Größe (verbuttet aus einem großen Weiher) und 4 Brassen zwischen 48 und 63 cm verwertet.

Die kleinen filetiere und schröpfe ich. (Als Schröpfen bezeichnet man das Einschneiden des Fleisches. Beim Filet von der Fleischseite bis zur Haut, beim ganzen Fisch durch die Haut bis zur Wirbelsäule.). Die Gräten sind bei dieser Größe eh sehr fein.
Dann salzen und anderweitig würzen, in Öl scharf anbraten, Zwiebel und Knoblauch mit braten. Genial! 

Die großen werden bei mir auch filetiert und dann entweder als Klops oder als Filet gegessen. Filets immer geschröpft. Dann sind die Gräten nach dem Braten weg, wenn man max. alle 2 mm einschneidet.

Die Brasse hat neben der Plötze aus meiner Sicht das beste Fleisch bei den Cypriniden. Dafür lasse ich jeden Karpfen stehen.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Brasse hat neben der Plötze aus meiner Sicht das beste Fleisch bei den Cypriniden. Dafür lasse ich jeden Karpfen stehen.



Find ich auch .#6


----------



## Matthias_R

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Hartmaishecht hatte einen leeren Magen,da war nichts zu sehen.



Na ja, wenn der Hunger groß genug und nüscht anderes da ist, esse ich auch mal vegetarisch.


----------



## meet

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hey,
danke für die Antworten. Den Gedankenanstoß hab ich jetzt echt gebraucht. Bei anderen Fischarten bin ja nicht so ratlos ;-)
Ich denke bei mir wirds dann demnächst auf Filet oder Frikadellen hinauslaufen!

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Raubfischfreak125

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri in die Runde... #h

Wollt gestern mal anfangen mir einen Köfivorrat für Winterhechte anzulegen... Es lief Bombe und ich muss nicht nochmal los... |supergri

Bei schönem Wetter und nur mit der Stipprute bewaffnet war es wirklich schönes angeln... 

Tight Lines #:


----------



## pedda

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde... #h
> 
> Wollt gestern mal anfangen mir einen Köfivorrat für Winterhechte anzulegen... Es lief Bombe und ich muss nicht nochmal los... |supergri
> 
> Bei schönem Wetter und nur mit der Stipprute bewaffnet war es wirklich schönes angeln...
> 
> Tight Lines #:



Das sind aber mal Bilderbuch Köfis für Winterhechte #6


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



pedda schrieb:


> Das sind aber mal Bilderbuch Köfis für Winterhechte #6



absolut! #6


----------



## Raubfischfreak125

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

ich war selbst überrascht von der "Qualität" der Köfis... 
also wenn ich Meister Esox wäre, ich würd mir da eins gönnen :q


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Beim Feedern drei Rotaugen mit fast 40cm. Die eigentlich gewünschten Barben waren aber nicht zu sehen.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KleinerWaller

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Nicht nur bei den Raubfischen habt ihr was zu zeigen. Auch hier wird man ja richtig neidisch . Vor allem Traum Rotaugen sind das mit 40cm. Bei uns sind 30cm schon richtig gute kapitale  [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute wieder n paar in der größe, aber eher 30-35



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhunter2000

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Heute bin ich Feedern gewesen von 5 Uhr bis 18 Uhr.
Um halb 6 konnte ich einen dicken Brassen landen mit Knapp 2kg.
Gefangen auf Tauwurm.
Dazu noch 46 Rotaugen und 3 kleine Brassen :vik:
Alles mit 2 Feederruten mit Futterkorb und Made.
Jetzt hab ich genug Köfi für den Winter und für den Diemelsee.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri den Fängern #6
....ich konnte heute weit über 50 Grundeln verhaften #q

|wavey:


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri euch.


----------



## meet

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hallo Zusammen!

Als Beifang beim Grundelfischen, eine Schleie von 46cm am 18er Haken. Das macht Spaß!|jump:


----------



## kalfater

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hey meet, 46 cm für 'ne Schleie, das ist schon 'ne Hausnummer. Petri zum Fang! Hatte heute auch eine Schleie, nur 30 cm, aber immer wieder ein wunderschöner Fisch, der wieder schwimmt. Der Biss erfolgte auf Tauwurm in 2,5 m Tiefe. Etwa 18.10 Uhr. War gerade am einpacken. 

Eine Schleie im November, das hatte ich auch noch nicht. Aber das Wetter ist ja schon eine Weile recht annehmbar.

Petri!


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

*Was ist denn hier los.....nix mehr??*
*.....keiner was gefangen in den letzten 4 Wochen??*|kopfkrat

Ich hoffe das in 2016 wieder schöne Fische hier gepostet werden |rolleyes

#h


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> *Was ist denn hier los.....nix mehr??*
> *.....keiner was gefangen in den letzten 4 Wochen??*|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich hoffe das in 2016 wieder schöne Fische hier gepostet werden |rolleyes
> 
> #h



Ulli dann gib noch mal Gas,das wetter spielt ja noch mit....|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

OT: Irgendwie schade, das Friedfischfänge...nicht gesponsort wird im Gegensatz zu den Raubfischfängen. Da wäre sicher noch mehr Beteiligung und schön sind Friedfische ja auch


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



D1985 schrieb:


> OT: Irgendwie schade, das Friedfischfänge...nicht gesponsort wird im Gegensatz zu den Raubfischfängen. Da wäre sicher noch mehr Beteiligung und schön sind Friedfische ja auch


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch vor ein paar Tagen und hab's wieder vergessen.
Fände ich gut. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein Sponsor. [emoji6]


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Wär ich auch dafür. Dann würd ich öfter mal Köderfi - Verzeihung, Rotaugen fotografiern :m


----------



## KleinerWaller

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Hi!
Dann ist es ja Klasse dass ich heute mal wieder am Wasser war. Dann schicke ich euch meinen heutigen Fang, nicht riesig, aber es ist ein Friedfisch  und ich ging nicht als Schneider nach Hause!





Schrecklich nur... Auf dem Bild sehe ich aus wie 12..

Grüßle



Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Hi!
> Dann ist es ja Klasse dass ich heute mal wieder am Wasser war. Dann schicke ich euch meinen heutigen Fang, nicht riesig, aber es ist ein Friedfisch  und ich ging nicht als Schneider nach Hause!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241024
> 
> 
> Schrecklich nur... Auf dem Bild sehe ich aus wie 12..
> 
> Grüßle
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk



Petri schöner Fisch.#6
Auch ein herrliches Gewässer im Hintergrund.:l


----------



## kalfater

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Mein Stimmzettel ist hiermit ebenso abgegeben. 

Petri, KleinerWaller! Na ja, "Friedfisch". Habe die auch schon auf Spinner gefangen. ;-)


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Hi!
> Dann ist es ja Klasse dass ich heute mal wieder am Wasser war. Dann schicke ich euch meinen heutigen Fang, nicht riesig, aber es ist ein Friedfisch  und ich ging nicht als Schneider nach Hause!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241024
> 
> 
> Schrecklich nur... Auf dem Bild sehe ich aus wie 12..
> 
> Grüßle
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


_*Petri #6

*Ps: das mit dem Alter....umgekehrt iss schlimmer :m

#h
_


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Hi!
> Dann ist es ja Klasse dass ich heute mal wieder am Wasser war. Dann schicke ich euch meinen heutigen Fang, nicht riesig, aber es ist ein Friedfisch  und ich ging nicht als Schneider nach Hause!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241024
> 
> 
> Schrecklich nur... Auf dem Bild sehe ich aus wie 12..
> 
> Grüßle
> 
> 
> 
> :q Lach,ob 12 oder nicht alles gut Petri Heil schönes Bild. lg


----------



## Kauli11

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Hi!
> Dann ist es ja Klasse dass ich heute mal wieder am Wasser war. Dann schicke ich euch meinen heutigen Fang, nicht riesig, aber es ist ein Friedfisch  und ich ging nicht als Schneider nach Hause!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241024
> 
> 
> Schrecklich nur... Auf dem Bild sehe ich aus wie 12..
> 
> Grüßle
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk



Schöner Fisch und schönes Bild. Petri Heil.

Konnte gestern auch noch 5 Rotaugen beim Feedern überlisten. #h


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Main läuft noch. Hand voll guter Rotaugen



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalfater

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Petri, Trollwut! Die fängt man nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

*petri gutes Rotauge ,Trollwut mach weiter so. lg ole*


----------



## jkc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Moin, hier ne Weihnachstbarbe mit 78cm bei 5,2kg.





Die war soooo groß, die passte nicht mal aufs Foto.:q ... |uhoh: ... #q






Petri, Grüße JK


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Super Barbenbrummer￼ 

Schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## kalfater

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Was für eine prächtige Barbe. Daumen hoch! 
Ein richtig schöner Fisch.


----------



## jkc

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Danke Leute, sind echt schon geile Fische die Biester; leider kommt deren Kampfkraft am Karpfengerät nicht angemessen zur Geltung.

Grüße JK


----------



## captn-ahab

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Tolle barben!!


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

_*Klasse Barbe ... perfekt *_#6

_*..... 4 Tage und der Rest von heute für den Friedfisch 2015*_ |rolleyes

_*....dann gehts hier weiter*_ :m

|wavey:


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Ulli die richtig großen Rotaugen werden imo.am kleinen Yachthafen am Kü gefangen.


----------



## KleinerWaller

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, hier ne Weihnachstbarbe mit 78cm bei 5,2kg.



Das nenne ich mal eine Barbe!
Wirklich schöner Fisch, Petri dazu!

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

An bei von mir auch mal ein Friedlicher Fisch..:q


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Schöner Köfi.
Petri


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

* #:Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016 ? 

gg *
*#c *


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*



boot schrieb:


> * #:Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2016 ?
> 
> gg *
> *#c *


Guckst du hier
noch am feiern? #g


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2015*

Dann hier nochmal und hier dicht ;-)))

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310391


----------

